# Another gig declined.



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

Couple of practices this week. Nice big room in the old high school. Zero talk about covid measures at the non-paying informal gig. I am assuming that no one is thinking about safety. I am saying: "Something else came up." Heck with them, everything is too slack, including the playing.


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

I went to several studio`s in the last couple of month`s when picking up gear. 
Zero measures against Covid between musician's ...

I was the only one wearing a mask.


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

Take a gig break until this calms down.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

People are still in denial of this. If people think the worse is over, they are mistaken.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I just repaired (rewired) a Squire Strat for a guy. Both of us wore masks when he picked it up, no hand shakes, I sprayed and wiped down the guitar before handing it to him.

Pretty clean interaction IMO.

It can be done, but in most cases it isn't.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

I mentioned this a while back but some open mics came up a month or so ago and I was kind of anxious to do some of them but I didn’t and then when I saw the pictures later no one was wearing masks and they were all getting real close to have their pictures taken and hugging each other and the whole bit so it’s like what the fuck? And of course these events had been advertised as having appropriate precautions in place.


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

^^^^^ ummm, wha??



Frenchy99 said:


> I went to several studio`s in the last couple of month`s when picking up gear.
> Zero measures against Covid between musician's ...
> 
> I was the only one wearing a mask.


Ha! The fights in L&M between regular customers to wear masks is worse than 6 year olds having a tantrum!


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

bzrkrage said:


> ^^^^^ ummm, wha??
> 
> 
> Ha! The fights in L&M between regular customers to wear masks is worse than 6 year olds having a tantrum!


I ask people to bring items outside when I buy stuff since I dont even want to go inside... I stay min 6 feet away at all times and outside. I like living more then getting the item.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

bzrkrage said:


> ^^^^^ ummm, wha??
> 
> 
> Ha! The fights in L&M between regular customers to wear masks is worse than 6 year olds having a tantrum!


I haven't seen any--but I have dropped by less than I normally would.
And then I'm mostly just looking for what I want and maybe teh used pedals and then pay & I'm gone.


----------

